# Abrir las puertas de un auto a traves de un telefono Celular



## capitanp (Abr 25, 2007)

Recorriendo por varios blogs y email gira el siguiente mensaje




> ¿Sabias esto sobre la el sistema de apertura de tu coche?
> 
> 
> (Solo para coches con mando a distancia)
> ...




obviamente podriamos decir que es falso, que no entodos los casos funcionara, pero....


Tomemos cualquier transmisor (ej uno de 433 Mhz) en el se modula una señal de datos que que esta en la banda audible , si acercamos el transmisor al cable del telefono o al mismo telefono (aun mejor un telefono inalambrico que este en la misma frecuencia). Ya obtenemos una modulacion  8)  

ya desde casa tenemos el codigo de nuestro auto transmitido en forma de audio


Ahora tomamos nuestro telefono AMP de la banda de 800 Mhz (gsm, TDMA, CDMA no funcionaria) 
y lo acercaríamos al receptor de nuestro auto , es muy probable que nuestro receptor regenerativo de 1 transistor se vea interferido por esta señal de celular (la cual si recordamos esta recibiendo el codigo en forma de audio , el cual se esta retransmitiendo y modulando la señal de 800mhz)

y con estas remotas posibilidades podriamos abrir un auto si el comando a  mano


   comenten su opinio al respeto, espero no estar muy desatinado en mi conclucion.

saludos y hechen a volar la imaginacion


----------



## sony (May 2, 2007)

hola capitan yo lei en otro foro que varios compañeros utilisaron este metodo y no les funcionoen una oportunidad que tenga ago la prueva para salir de dudas
saludos


----------



## capitanp (May 2, 2007)

no digo que esto funciones , pero si se dan las caracteristicas mencionadas es remotamente provable


----------



## mati89 (Jul 9, 2007)

si se puede hacer con un celular haciendo una llamada desde otro y poniendo al celular que atienda solo en modo manos libres luego en el circuito pones un detector de frecuencias y listo


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 11, 2007)

Es solo una opinión pero... Vamos a ver si el código de apaertura de la cerradura de coche esta destro de la banda audible es posible, solo posible que esto llegara a funcionar... Supongo que si grabaras la señal en un mensaje de voz tambien funcionaria...
Otra posibilidad es que la cerradura se abra por infrarrojos... Si das con el código del infrarrojo abriras el auto, por cierto con un mando a distancia universal, de los que hacen barrido para ajustarlo al modelo de aparato a controlar, tambien tienes muchas posibilidades de abrir el coche...
Por último si algún día descubro que mi coche se abre con el pu... movil, la movida que les armo en el concesionario seria curiosa y no por suave


----------



## SurFeRu (Jul 11, 2007)

hola capitan y amigos. ami me paso algo similar, bueno lo que pasa es que tengo un amigo que un sujeto le abrio el coche, pero con un aparato algo similar a un GPS, pero la alarma es por infrarrojo. y de que se pude, se puede.


----------



## jairodna (Jul 18, 2007)

pero el telefono movil solo recoje ondas mecanicas no? creo q ondas electromagneticas no. asiq por mas q le des a la llave en el movil este n te va transmitir nada ya q no es una onda mecanica


----------



## capitanp (Jul 18, 2007)

jairodna dijo:
			
		

> pero el telefono movil solo recoje ondas mecanicas no? creo q ondas electromagneticas no. asiq por mas q le des a la llave en el movil este n te va transmitir nada ya q no es una onda mecanica



  onda mecanica    que es eso???



se que existen dispositivos "scanners" que cuando tu llegas y estacionas el auto  activas tu alarma, este lee el codigo y lo graba para luego usarlo, no vieron la pelicula "60 segundos" con Nicolas Cage


----------



## jairodna (Jul 19, 2007)

pues una onda mecanica es aqella q se forma a partir de una perturbacion mecanica, (no se explicarlo bien) por ejemplo cuando cae una gota en un estanqe de aga en calma o cuando agitas una cuerda que esta en reposo se forma una onda que transimite energia, al hablar utilizamos ondas mecanicas al hacer vibrar las cuerdas vocales. LAs ondas electromagneticas son aquellas que estan formadas por un campo electrico y magnetico variables y perpendiculares.. yo creoque los microfonos (los cuales creo q llevan los moviles) solo captan las ondas mecanicas, un microfono es una especie de hierro-resistencvia variable (no me acuerdo del nombre) que varia su resistencia segun la perturbacion fisica exterior, la cual una onda electromagnetica no puede producir en este sentido.... eso es lo que creo yo jeje... saludos.


----------



## Joan_Vicente (Jul 27, 2007)

Capitanp, cierto es que existen scaners multifrecuencia o/y multibanda para rastrear señales, que con un programa más o menos sofisticado puedan llegar a extraer la clave de una llave ya es un poco más dificil, cuasi imposible pero no imposible.

Esto por una parte, por otra tambien es cierto que el teléfono celular genera, por su propio funcionamiento una serie de señales provocada y otras, talvez, involuntarias, llamemosles interferencias, no deseadas pero no exentas sobre otros aparatos o dispositivos electronicos (por ejemplo: cuando acercas el celular, mientras este emite y/o recibe, cerca de un amplificador de sonido o de un receptor de radio, podras comprobar, si no te ha ocurrido ya, de que hablo).

Ahora bien, te inmaginas lo dificil que tiene que ser que dichas señales interfieran en el dispositivo de cierre y/o apertura del auto y que ademas dicha señal coincida con el código de acceso a la cerradura.

Cierto es que por dificil no sea del todo imposible.

Supongo que debes de tener casi las mismas posibilidades que, si desde un avión se desprendiera un tornillo, este cayera sobre un charco y del agua que salpicase, mojara con alguna que otra gota, una gata persa blanca. (Quiza es un poco exajerado. Sustituye tornillo por cualquier pieza del aparato y lo del animal vamos a dejarlo en generico: gato, sin entrar, tampoco, en detalles raza o color). ;P

Saludos


----------



## MaMu (Ago 1, 2007)

Yo lo unico que puedo decir, es que haran unos 16 años o quizas mas, pero cuando aqui en argentina salieron las Alarmas x-28, los primeros modelos se desactivaban con un MagiClic (chispero, encendedor de cocina). De lo mas loco.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 13, 2007)

un video muy revelador sobre el tema, y con una fuente confiable com la cadena CBS

YouTube - Unlock your car with your cell phone.


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Dic 12, 2007)

A mi sigue sin convencerme... los teléfonos móviles, por lo menos aquí en España, filtran las señales superiores a unos 4000 Hz aproximadamente. Si no me equivoco, la frecuencia que tiene el mando del coche es superior a los 20Khz, por lo que veo bastante improbable que una frecuencia no audible sea capaz de transmitirse por un canal cuyo ancho de banda está limitado a los 4 Khz.

Saludos! Javi.


----------



## IRANLUX (Jun 16, 2008)

hola que tal! mi nombre es irbin antonio, y pues respecto a lo mencionado yo no he probado ese mito del celular, es por eso que lo voy a poner ala practica lo mas pronto posible para ver los resultados.


Hasta eso, para mi auto diseñe un sistema que incorparado a los seguros electricos de mi auto me permita abrir mi coche desde cualquier telefono celular o telefono fijo, y pues asi no hando en busqueda de un cerrajero o hando intentando roper el cristal; en realidad creo que es mas probable tener un celular a la mano o un telefono que tener que handar gastando o batallando para abrir el auto.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 9, 2008)

"cellphone survival tips" jeje. (lo dice en el video)


----------



## pepechip (Oct 24, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> "cellphone survival tips" jeje. (lo dice en el video)


¿y eso que significa?


----------



## IRANLUX (Dic 15, 2008)

lo de crear un sistema que te permita abrir tu coche con tu celular es sencillo.

1.- necesitas un telefono celular de los mas nuevones, o simplemente que traiga para seleccionar timbres por contacto.

2.- un sensor de voz

3.- 1 ó  2 relevadores dependiendo el auto

4.- un convertidor de corriente

5.- cables y terminales.

6.- el telefono celular con el que quieres abrir tu carro cuando lo desees.

cualquier comentario e inquietud favor de darla a conocer.


----------



## 300 KVA (Feb 13, 2012)

ya lo he intentado, no sirve, el teléfono no puede detectar la frecuencia de radio de las llaves (ambos son señales de radio, y no se puede crear un "batido" de frecuencias entre ambas.
para abrir el coche es mejor un gancho para alcanzar el pasador o en casos extremos una piedra he he he


----------



## biker2k3 (Feb 15, 2012)

lo probaron en mythbuster y es mentira


----------

